# oil change + 15k = big grin!



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Imola Ed said:


> *I'll pay extra close attention today when I go to work*


Well, I did, and it didn't feel appreciably faster to me. But you know, whenever they have my car for service, they do wash it... I think I'm seeing a correlation! 
:eeps:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Instead of just washing, try Zaino. It's chemically proven to get you high enough to think you're going much faster than you are. Much more realistic than sniffing that Armor All shite you got there. *


First you try Zaino, sniff it get high next thing you know you're at the Chinese grocery looking for a jelly fish fix Then you become more obsessed about your car, but 6 extra wheels, cover it up for the weekend so it doesn't get dirty(drive the darn thing:dunno: ) , study the weather channel before making ANY plans, ......

I think you get the idea


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

I just changed my oil about a week ago, at 7500 miles. I have to say that I notice a small improvement in the engine since - seems to spin up a bit easier and smoother, more responsive and a tad more power. However, is this due to the oil change, or just the engine continuing to "break-in". The mechanic at the dealership says that the engine reaches peak operating performance at 20,000 miles. I believe him - the engine seems to be getting better and better as the miles roll by


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Instead of just washing, try Zaino. It's chemically proven to get you high enough to think you're going much faster than you are. Much more realistic than sniffing that Armor All shite you got there. *


Perhaps thats it. I do use zaino, after the wash occasionally.

But, maybe it's the reduced weight on my wheels after all the brake dust has been removed. With less unsprung weight, the rotational mass is less, leading to better acceleration, and probably better gas mileage.

Seems faster to me.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

JT - '02 330i said:


> *
> 
> Perhaps thats it. I do use zaino, after the wash occasionally.
> 
> ...


Don't forget about cleaning your tail pipes with Nevr-Dull. Removes all that filthy carbon build-up, reducing back pressure to normal levels and thus allowing the engine to perform as intended.

Oh and vacuuming, that has to be at least a 10-15lb reduction in weight. NICE.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *Oh and vacuuming, that has to be at least a 10-15lb reduction in weight. NICE. *


Wow, what the heck do you track into your car? Small animals?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Imola Ed said:


> *
> 
> Wow, what the heck do you track into your car? Small animals? *


Only when I'm in a good mood.


----------

